# Lotus Domino Java-API



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (1. Sep 2006)

Ich suche derzeit Informationen zur Java-API von Lotus Domino und die API selbst. Bei der Suche mit Google habe ich bisher kaum Ordentliches gefunden und auf den Seiten von IBM sehe ich nicht wirklich durch. Hat schon jemand mit dieser API gearbeitet und kann mir sagen, wo ich a) diese bekomme, wo b) Informationen bzw. Dokumentationen dazu zu finden sind und c) ob ich mir Domino zulegen (aka kaufen) müsste, um mit der API zu arbeiten oder ob es genausogut mit einer Demo-Version geht oder es eine (möglicherweise abgespeckte) Entwickler-Version gibt, die kostenfrei ist.

Schonmal danke für alle Informationen, die ihr mir geben könnt und selbst wenn nicht, danke fürs Lesen


----------



## Kola (4. Sep 2006)

Du mußt bei IBM unter "developerworks schauen:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/lotus

Hier gibts APIs zum Download, allerdings sieht man auf den ersten Blick keine JAVA-API. Vielleicht ist die im "Lotus Domino Toolkit for WebSphere Studio" versteckt? Siehe hier:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/lotus/downloads/toolkits.html

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Thomas Ekert (5. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

zu deinen Fragen:
a) Du bekommst die API als Demo-Version zum Download unter http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/lotus/downloads/

Du brauchst mindestens den Notes Client, der als Kombi-Installer mit Domino-Designer und Domino Administrator daherkommt. 
Am besten auch gleich den Server mit downloaden, da in der Regel Domino-Anwendungen Client/Server Anwendungen sind.

b) Informationen 
Ich arbeite seit fast 10 Jahren mit dem Java API und habe mangels brauchbarer (deutscher) Informationen am Markt erst kürzlich mein Wissen in einem Buch veröffentlicht: 
http://www.domino-java.com/

c) Entwickler-Version
siehe a - Im download der Demo-Version ist eine Jar-Datei notes.jar enthalten, die beim Installieren mit installiert wird. Kurzinfo siehe b ) oder http://www.domino-java.com/html/download.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (5. Sep 2006)

eine trialversion hab ich jetzt schon installiert, auch wenn das anmelden und angeben von den daten ein wenig nervig war... hoffentlich rufen dich mich nicht mal auf arbeit an ^^ die seiten von denen sind aber auch unübersichtlich und von toten links gespickt, nicht schön...

ich hab eine andere schnittstelle gefunden, die auf der java-api von notes/domino aufsetzt, mit der das arbeiten wohl etwas einfacher sein soll, denn man muss sich z.b. nicht um das recyclen der objekte kümmern. das ganze nennt sich domingo und ich arbeite schon ein wenig damit, kann aber noch nicht einschätzen, ob es im endeffekt den gleichen funktionsumfang liefert, wie die eigentliche api und ob es auch in großen anwendungen noch praktikabel ist.

da ich notes heute das erste mal gesehen hab und mich erstmal reinfinden muss, kann ich mir das buch ja mal näher ansehen, damit ich etwas mehr in die grundlagen der views und documents einsteigen kann, denn so "einfach" wie eine relationale datenbank scheint mir das im moment nicht zu sein. aber das mag eben auch daran liegen, dass ich bisher nicht viel davon weiß.

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------

